# Red and Blue interiors



## WanaMonster (Mar 10, 2006)

I love the red and blue interiors but I wonder if the color wears on you after a while. Does it get a little too boy racerish once the new wears off? Feedback from the reds and blues would be appreciated.

Thanks
D


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Red interior here going on six months and still drule when get in car I dont think it will ever wear-off.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Had my red/red for almost 7 months now...I get a TON of compliments regarding the red interior. I absolutely LOVE it. Everytime I open the door, it's like "whoa" isn't that cool? It is so different from the norm. It is not really something i could ever see myself becoming tired of either. You have to remember that not all of the interior is red (or blue). The carpet, the entire dash and steering wheel, as well as the headliner are all black. I really dont even notice the red interior while I am driving. It is an excellent contrast of color with the black, so I do not feel "overwhelmed" by the color. I wanted a QSM GTO, but it was so freakin' hard for me to find a silver car with the red interior...but I liked the red interior so much that I ended up buying the Torrid Red car just to get the red interior (which also comes with the black GTO, but my last car was black so that wasn't an option for me). I know that this was more than you ever wanted to know...so...NO, the red interior is not "wearing" on me.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

:agree I LOVE IT! The only prob I have is it's kinda hard to keep clean but I drive with the windows all the time in W.V with all this coal dust shows up good! !^#$% Coal trucks!:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i have the torried red/red and everybody loves the red inter. you dont have a lot of cars/truck with matching inter. so its the bomb and i will not change it. i think the red/black guys are jelous:seeya:


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

When I test drove the 2006 Torrid Red/ Red Leather combo up here in Boston area, I was quickly pushed off the red leather option. Dont get me wrong, it looks very nice, but the car I test drove only had 8 Miles on it and already had black stains from a belt or something rubbing against it when someone prior got into the car. 8 miles on it. Sure it looked like maybe the black stain would come out but also looking on the door handle was an evident orange stain from something else. I just couldnt see something so new with already dirty looking leather looking clean for long periods of time.

I so wanted to get the interior in red leather too, but considering things practical, I opted for the black leather interior instead. Not to mention when I had my wife go down to the dealership to see about getting one for me picked up, they had a red/black auto (the way I wanted it) literally rolling off a truck that same minute still wrapped in plastic. Fate stepped in and dealt me the car that was more practical anyways. So all good... Just something to consider. Either one looks gorgeous.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like somebody was not very careful with the car...maybe because it wasn't theirs??? :confused Well, I now have 46,000+ on my car, and the seats still look brand new. If you take care of your leather, it will continue to look great.  Maybe better than the black.  (IMO) I guess the blue leather is just a myth...Where are you guys at??? :willy:


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

The blue leather is not a myth!!! I have the blue leather. It is sooooo nice. If i understand correctly in either 05, or the whole run they only made 999 of them.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

The production numbers that I saw showed 847 of the 2004 GTOs with the optional blue leather, and only 673 05 GOATS built as blue/blue. Of course the 06 production numbers have not been released since they are not finished building them yet...Nonetheless, the blue leather is a rather rare and sweet option...(more rare than but not quite as sweet as the red interior  )


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Mickey21 said:


> When I test drove the 2006 Torrid Red/ Red Leather combo up here in Boston area, I was quickly pushed off the red leather option. Dont get me wrong, it looks very nice, but the car I test drove only had 8 Miles on it and already had black stains from a belt or something rubbing against it when someone prior got into the car. 8 miles on it. Sure it looked like maybe the black stain would come out but also looking on the door handle was an evident orange stain from something else. I just couldnt see something so new with already dirty looking leather looking clean for long periods of time.
> 
> I so wanted to get the interior in red leather too, but considering things practical, I opted for the black leather interior instead. Not to mention when I had my wife go down to the dealership to see about getting one for me picked up, they had a red/black auto (the way I wanted it) literally rolling off a truck that same minute still wrapped in plastic. Fate stepped in and dealt me the car that was more practical anyways. So all good... Just something to consider. Either one looks gorgeous.



I have to agree with V8 goat on this one- someone just flat out just got a smudge on it. My car has 5000 miles and the seats were conditioned by me when I picked it up and then again over the weekend and there were absolutely no signs of staining anywhere- seats, doors, rear panels, etc. I think someone just got some kind of crap on it for there to be marks like that- regardless of miles- 8 or 80,000- if you get something on it, it's going to leave a mark . Ooooh0 I just remembered- when I picked mine up with 27 miles on it, it had crap on the drivers seat and door panel, looked like someone touched it with a greasy hand or someting. Cleaned it off and have had no issues since..

Have to say- I love the red interior also. It gives it just enough flash to show the cars "dark side" . Then again, the red exterior does that also.. My wife HATES red in general, so the red on red drives her nuts, but I have gotten so many compliments on it and the fact that it is broken up nicely with the black it makes it look very tasteful- not like Fords way of making everything RED in some of their cars!!! Even worse was their all blue interiors- yuk!!


----------



## BARONGTO (Mar 30, 2006)

A Suggestion For My Gto Brethren Regarding Red Seats, Or Any Car With Light Seats. My Profession Is The Manufacturing And Sale Of Leather Belts. The Edges Of The Leather Are Sealed With A Stain. My Factory Uses A Clear Sealer On Top Of The Stain, Others Don't!!

If This Rubs On The Seat, Since It Is A Leather Dye...it Is Not Going To Come Off Guys!!! So Be Careful!!!

I Even Try Not To Wear A Belt When I Drive (mine Is Strictly For Fun After Work And On Weekends..daily Ride Is A Gp Gxp). I Don't Want To Put Myself Out Of Business, So Wear Those Belts, Just Be Careful!! I Also Bought A Cheap Terry Seat Throw To Further Protect It.

Finally, A Good Leather Treatment With Silicone Or Mink Oil, Either One, Will Help Prevent Stains, Including Those From The Edge Of The Belt, From Hitting Your Seats.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got an 05 QuickSilver w/Red Interior. Got 8000 miles on her in a little over a year. This is my evening/weekend car when it's not raining (never seen rain) and I've only conditioned the seats once. Use Griot's Leather Care Wipes to clean and preserve and have been very happy with it. Get lots of Ooo's and Aahh's when shown. Most popular response is "That's a classy looking interior" and a couple of "Brothel" comments, but that's mainly from the lady's...

Anyway, "I LIKE IT", and that's that.:cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

IBM/Blue owner here
Almost a year and the Blue leather never gets old
infact thats the biggest compliment I get! "I love your interior! Especially the Blue leather!!!"


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

The black with the two tone red and black interior was a must for me.
I think the two tone interior does wonders for the looks of the car.
I have gotten so many comments about how nice the interior looks with the two tone leather.
I'm lovin the red interior.:cool


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

*Combo trim*

Ok, so I've found what I think is my baby, but its listed as combo leather trim on an IBM. What's that going to look like? Blue with a little black, or black with a little blue? I can't find pictures of it, unless combo trim is the new language for "damned near all blue" trim.

Can anyone let me know what combination leather trim means?


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

There is only one "combination" for the colored interior. Either it is blue/red, or it is not...


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

LaPuzza said:


> Ok, so I've found what I think is my baby, but its listed as combo leather trim on an IBM. What's that going to look like? Blue with a little black, or black with a little blue? I can't find pictures of it, unless combo trim is the new language for "damned near all blue" trim.
> 
> Can anyone let me know what combination leather trim means?


It is either blue with black or red with black.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the pic GOGTO...I was just about to add one, but you beat me to it... :lol:


----------



## oldgoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I Have The Black/red Combo. I Have Had My 05 For Awhile And I Never Get Tired Of The Red Interior. As A Matter Of Fact, The Red Interior Gets More Compliments Than Any Other Part Of The Car. The Black And Red Combo Also Reminds People Of The Color Combos Of The 50's And 60's. To Each His Own, But You Couldn't Pay Me To Get Rid Of My Red. One Thing You Need To Know About The Blue, Is That In Person, It Looks Purple. If That Is Your Thing, Then It Is Beautiful. Good Luck.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

My Red/Red is only two weeks old but I can't imagine ever getting tired of it. I think it's classy and everyone who sees it thinks the same.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOGTO007 said:


> The black with the two tone red and black interior was a must for me.
> I think the two tone interior does wonders for the looks of the car.
> I have gotten so many comments about how nice the interior looks with the two tone leather.
> I'm lovin the red interior.:cool


:agree 

The black with red or red with black; either way would have worked for me. Black/black or Red/red is just too much of either IMHO, but to each his own. 

I've only seen one other car with black exterior/red interior and that was an S2000, so maybe that's where the boy racer idea comes in. 

The interiors in these cars are so well done, I don't think you'll get tired of any color combo.


----------



## quantim0 (May 27, 2006)

Blue leather is awesome. I don't possibly see how it could look purple to someone. My girlfriend thinks it looks silly, but it's not her car, so I couldn't care less. Plus blue is my favorite color.


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for posting the pics. I'm still not sure about blue combo, but I'll give it a look. Thanks for the great pictures.

EDIT:

Ok, I've looked at a bunch of GTOs in the area on the GM web page, and they all say "black leather" on the list of cars, but all say "combination trim" at the top of the electronic window sticker. What does that mean? I find it hard to imagine that all 25 cars in my area are blue or red interior.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

It may be that the "combination trim" refers to the leather and suede that are standard trims throughout the interior. I am not sure, but I think that may be what that is in reference to...Anybody else got an idea??? :confused


----------



## LaPuzza (Jul 13, 2005)

FYI, combination trim is just the suede/leather combo. Its IBM/black. I'm buying it Saturday. Go team me!


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

So, how many '04 Cosmos Purple w/ Purple interior guys out there. I'v only seen one and I'm still drooling....


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Had my goat for a little over 2 years and she is still a beaut to drive and look at. After 2 years I still have people complimenting me on the car. I will love this car and it's interior until I sell it that is for sure:cheers


----------

